# Whizzer Test Stand



## Henryford2 (Oct 27, 2017)

I built this Whizzer test stand for myself and wondered if there would be enough interest that it would warrant making some more for sale? It is patterned loosely around the original Whizzer test stand. Rather than a casting the upright is water jet cut from 6061 aluminum.  You can loosen two screws and the legs are easily removed for storage. This posting is to judge the interest and determine a price point (what would you pay)? Thanks


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice! Please PM price and availability if you decide to produce.


----------



## Henryford2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks, still deciding, I'll keep you in mind


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw that on Ebay this morning. Looks great, will function great, too.

I cast about a dozen stands a few years back. They had a much better finish than the original:


----------



## Henryford2 (Oct 29, 2017)

Whizzerick said:


> Saw that on Ebay this morning. Looks great, will function great, too.
> 
> I cast about a dozen stands a few years back. They had a much better finish than the original:
> 
> View attachment 699390




Nice looking job.


----------

